# Aveeno baby cream recall



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Can somebody move this if this isn't the best forum? I also put it in LWAB.

Thanks.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/27/health/baby-lotion-recall/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------

